
Researchers develop non-invasive deep brain stimulation method - kensai
https://www.theguardian.com/science/neurophilosophy/2017/jun/01/researchers-develop-non-invasive-deep-brain-stimulation-method
======
kensai
Paper here:
[http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674%2817%2930584-6.pdf](http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674%2817%2930584-6.pdf)

